# Roomette luggage capacity



## VARider (Dec 5, 2016)

We plan to take the train from NYP to Charlottesville in January. A roomette on the Crescent is available for barely more than the cost of two business class seats on the Northeast Regional. The Crescent arrives in Charlottesville at 8:47 p.m., so we would not need to use the beds. It seems like a good deal; the roomette would be comfortable and private, and we would not have to pay for our dinners in the dining car.

However, I wonder if we would be able to fit our luggage into the roomette. We will have two small day packs, and two travel suitcases. Each of the suitcases is 22 by 14 by 8. Will the Viewliner roomette accommodate two seated adults, two suitcases, and two personal items? (We would prefer not to check our bags.)

Thanks for your help.

Jim


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 5, 2016)

If you will not be using the beds (only the 2 seats), then yes!  If you lower the upper berth, you can store your bags there. Of course you also have the cubby hole for storage.


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 5, 2016)

I've lowered the upper bunk, thrown in bags, then shoved it back up more than once in roomettes. It locks so it won't come down on you. If you are short, you don't even need to push the top bunk back up although you do notice the low ceiling if you don't.

That roomette is a steal. Grab it quick.


----------



## Don Newcomb (Dec 6, 2016)

I've tried to learn the dimensions of the luggage slot in a Viewliner roomette but the information seems to be highly classified.

Just in from Amtrak:

"Thank you for contacting us.
We apologize that it has taken longer than expected for us to reply. We have had an unusually high number of e-mail requests. Your patience is appreciated.

We do not have a baggage storage compartment in our Viewliner Roomettes; there is a garment rack only.

Sincerely,
Diane" :blink: :wacko:


----------



## StriderGDM (Dec 6, 2016)

Not sure what Diane was thinking, but that's not accurate. There IS a small luggage area over the hallway. That said, yeah, just toss them on the upper bunk and raise it up. You'll have plenty of room.


----------



## Don Newcomb (Dec 6, 2016)

StriderGDM said:


> Not sure what Diane was thinking, but that's not accurate. There IS a small luggage area over the hallway. That said, yeah, just toss them on the upper bunk and raise it up. You'll have plenty of room.


My reply to this e-mail included a link to an online photo of the luggage slot. Their system does not quote your original question but I was very clear that I was asking about the luggage storage in the roomette, not some shared storage in the car. I find it amazing that it has proven so difficult to find this information.


----------



## AG1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Here is the Viewliner bag storage bin. It can hold two typical roller bags 26" x 16" x 10" , from personal experience. It is difficult to place the bags up there, over one's head but, by standing on the step or sitting on the top bunk, when down, the space is usable. The bag shown in the photo is about 18x14x9 inches.


----------



## Don Newcomb (Dec 6, 2016)

I can estimate from that photo that the slot is about 35" W by 14" H but I can't tell how deep it is. I'm concerned if I'd be able to get a 16 1/4" x 12" x 26" bag into the slot, then get a soft bag in beside it.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 6, 2016)

Don Newcomb said:


> StriderGDM said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what Diane was thinking, but that's not accurate. There IS a small luggage area over the hallway. That said, yeah, just toss them on the upper bunk and raise it up. You'll have plenty of room.
> ...


If you listen/read carefully you can tell that many Amtrak office staff have never ridden a long distance train, Amtrak or otherwise. They're often confused by even basic questions, have amazing difficulty trying to explain anything beyond a generic boilerplate reply, and rarely exhibit any practical knowledge or information from a passenger's perspective.


----------



## zephyr17 (Dec 6, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Don Newcomb said:
> 
> 
> > StriderGDM said:
> ...


Too true.


----------



## willem (Dec 6, 2016)

I have put a 30x18x12 (my measurements) bag up there. It hung out but did not interfere with climbing into the upper berth.


----------



## Don Newcomb (Dec 6, 2016)

willem said:


> I have put a 30x18x12 (my measurements) bag up there. It hung out but did not interfere with climbing into the upper berth.


Really? That was stuck in lengthwise?


----------



## Dovecote (Dec 6, 2016)

Don Newcomb said:


> I can estimate from that photo that the slot is about 35" W by 14" H but I can't tell how deep it is. I'm concerned if I'd be able to get a 16 1/4" x 12" x 26" bag into the slot, then get a soft bag in beside it.


I was on a Viewliner last week. The depth is 20", 36" wide, and 16" height.


----------



## Don Newcomb (Dec 6, 2016)

Dovecote said:


> Don Newcomb said:
> 
> 
> > I can estimate from that photo that the slot is about 35" W by 14" H but I can't tell how deep it is. I'm concerned if I'd be able to get a 16 1/4" x 12" x 26" bag into the slot, then get a soft bag in beside it.
> ...


Cool! If the depth of the luggage compartment is 20" does that include the distance from the back to the safety railing or the depth of just the slot? In other words how tall a bag would fit in the slot?


----------



## Dovecote (Dec 6, 2016)

Don Newcomb said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > Don Newcomb said:
> ...


20" from back wall to the safety rail.


----------



## willem (Dec 6, 2016)

Don Newcomb said:


> willem said:
> 
> 
> > I have put a 30x18x12 (my measurements) bag up there. It hung out but did not interfere with climbing into the upper berth.
> ...


Yes, the 30 inches was from the back of the cubbyhole to the end hanging in the air.


----------

